# Why is there no dislike button?



## 1B51004 (Nov 29, 2020)

No ill intent, just was curious of no dislike. Youtube has it (although it may be getting removed soon), Reddit has a system similar to a like/dislike button, Am I just missing something or was it removed?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

Most sites are removing dislike buttons because they are used to abuse people that others don't like no matter how good or bad the OPs content is.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 29, 2020)

I personally like the dislike button, especially in places where it might be handy e.g. tech advice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2020)

Give a very angry User a dislike Button - he will only spread hatred and resentment .....


----------



## Chary (Nov 29, 2020)

Most of the staff here is opposed to ever having a dislike button. Given how people have abused the like button for spam in the past, there's no doubt they'd spam the dislike function. Having a dislike function also tends to make users wary of posting--what if their opinion is unpopular and they get a ton of dislikes for it? They might not want to comment because of it. As a forum, it's best to allow as much conversation as possible. If a comment is against the rules, it'll get deleted, and if a comment is wrong, I'm sure 50 people will step up with the correct information.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Nov 29, 2020)

Many years ago, I hit the dislike button on a comment in a Youtube video because at the time I felt that public cursing was not nice.  Then I realized the comment I disliked was came from my best friend. The video was something I accidentally came across. Oops.


----------



## Goku1992A (Nov 29, 2020)

There isn't a dislike button because it will co-exist with cyber bullying.  But then again reddit have the downvoting button so idk i


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 29, 2020)

Back to Reddit mah boi


----------



## Cylent1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Because there isn't one!  No website nowadays would have one because they all wanna be a part of the "Dis-information campaign!  TRUE STORY!


----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 30, 2020)

i dont use reddit lol, i was just using examples. I couldn't think of any other sites that use it since they either removed it or took it away completely.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2020)

Honestly, dislike buttons tend to get abused a lot on many sites and it would definitely get abused on the Temp. I could easily see members dogpiling and dislike bombing someone just for stupid reasons. Sites that used to have a dislike button had this issue and sites that still do are still dealing with this issue.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2020)

Because peoples feelings will be hurt


----------



## Nerdtendo (Nov 30, 2020)

I've brought this up in the past. I think it would be good to minimize arguments on threads by letting people blow off steam from dumb comments without getting too keyboard smash-y, but the staff does not share the sentiment.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 30, 2020)

There's literally no benefit and the only people who want dislike buttons are angry children with no words to express how much they hate the world and everyone in it.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 30, 2020)

Chary's response is my thinking as well.  I typically don't post opinions, because it's just going to piss someone(s) off.


----------



## 1B51004 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you all for responding to my question!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 1, 2020)

youtube and reddit have one yeah and look how toxic those communities are


----------

